# Fuel injectors still good?



## jbarnesiii88 (May 14, 2014)

I have a 94 Sentra with the GA16DE and I ran into an internally leaking injector (so stated the DTC that I recieved from the manual diagnostic mode on OBD I ECM).
So I decided to check out the injectors myself. 

This was not my first time changing injectors, but was my first on this car. All was good until I got to the removal of the injectors from the rail. No matter how hard I tried I could not pull them out with my hand or by prying them out from the side slits on the (connector side of the injector) plastic cap. Being very frustrated i made a boneheaded move and decided to use channel locks and just pull them out (with turning and rocking motion of course). 

While pulling 3 of the 4 injectors out, the channel locks slipped and I had broke some of the plastic wall around the top of the injectors. I dont have any pictures and dont know much about these injectors but the wall looks like a plastic ring on the top side of the injector. There is a pintle in the middle of the circular plastic wall but it doesnt look like an "in" port for fuel; more like a guide for the pintle. There is also a washer and a rubber/plastic bushing that fits between the pintle and the plastic wall and appears to just hold the injector in the rail with the combination of the metal hold-down caps. The wall is also only about 1/16th of an inch thick. 

What is the purpose of this wall? 
Is it just for helping to keep dirt away from the pintle on top (which looks like a guide to me)?

Since mine are broken do I have to replace the injectors?
Please help ASAP. Thanks.


----------



## jbarnesiii88 (May 14, 2014)

I just took some pictures but do not know how to post them. Searched the forum but cannot find out how to.

Update: found out how to. Will upload ina few mins


----------



## jbarnesiii88 (May 14, 2014)

http://s9.postimg.org/tqvi9sg3z/20140525_191319.jpg

http://s9.postimg.org/mcarv5jm7/20140525_191201.jpg

You can see the circular plastic edge /wall on top of the injectors and where I had broken it (the chunk missing). A view of the pintle is also included to show that it is not damaged (still seems like a guide to me, not an injection port since there is only a metal washer, plastic/rubber bushing or spacer, and the injector hold-down cap that sit on around and on top of the injector)


----------



## jbarnesiii88 (May 14, 2014)

Might I add that I believe these are the original injectors. I cannot be 100% sure though. They are the JECS injectors, pink tops, and are cruddy. The injectors dont seem to be clogged but there is alot of residues between the O-rings which indicates alot of usage.

Being 20 years old, I think they may need to be changed anyways. Also I had heard that GA16 injectors from B13 bodies, in general, were problematic. Some people recommended B14 injectors. Are they the same spray pattern and injection amount (cc) ? Because I may end up just changing them. Alot less hastle then messing with old injectors.


----------



## jbarnesiii88 (May 14, 2014)

Nobody knows?... I find this very difficult to believe... the same type of injectors were run on the 1.8's and supposedly early sr20's and the sr20's are one of the most sought after engines. I am leaving for the junkyard right now to pull a set of injectors from a B13 and a set from 2 B14's. Maybe i'll have better luck.


----------

